# I think the best routine is.



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I think the best bodybuilding routine is the one that makes you want to go to the gym. If working out is no longer fun, then you need to change your routine. Make it fun!


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

like?


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by MatracaBergFan
> 
> *like? *


we cant give you a routine that'll be fun! Thats something you need to work out! what is fun and interesting for me (like that leg workout i posted) will be some peoples idea of torture and the other way round too.

got to agree with winger on this one, it certianly makes a diffrence if its more enjoyavble!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I agree with superjoolz. Have you ever noticed that when you are getting stronger you really want to go to the gym? Just dont overtrain. Train smarter not harder


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

winger is spot on. when you are prgressing and getting stronger you cant wait to go to the gym.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

goin to the gym with a mate where u can have a laugh can make it fun!


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

my gf is usually there same time as me doing cardio or some class or other, but once a week she trains with me, she did legs last week and chest/tris this morning, she loves it - plus it's hilarious watching her in agony the day after!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

That is why I go with winger 5 days a week

Here is one thing I do to work legs to get me into the groove of things. When I was squatting (my least favorite exercise) I would be lifting and know I could get lets say 12 reps so I would tell myself in my mind that if I hit lets say 15 reps then I could go home. I would push it till I got the 15 (torture) then after I was done I was so happy that I decided to do another set but not to failure. I would play tricks in my mind to do more.

But now I am doing legs with winger and he pushes me and I push him. Nothing like a good workout partner to push you along. Remember it is not quantity but quality that counts.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by hackskii
> 
> *. Remember it is not quantity but quality that counts. *


Then why do you have 2 gf's? 

Hey bro get yourself a quality gf!


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

this is true

i train hard but when i overtrain i do the same every week

if i can't do more the next week i do one less set

makes me want to go to the gym more!

manm i love this place

winger hackskii pm me guys haven't spoken to you in a while

hows things?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Things are all good. Nice to see you post again. Dont be a stranger.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by robin_3_16
> 
> *this is true*
> 
> ...


Bro, I miss you too. You are one of my favorites. I consider you a friend.

Post Cycle Sucks dont it!

I just started my pct today. Day 24 after last shot and did 300 clomid and 60 of insanitys fav (tamoxifin) nolvadex. Felt a little tired and my face is breaking out hard. Zits on my face at 44 yrs old.

WTF?

I am doing ok and wondering when the big crash is going to take place?

I just got into an arguement with my girlfriend (#1) and I almost told her to PI5S off.

But I know maybe in a few weeks I will be kissing her A-double-SS

Not too good at that department. I dont put them on pedastooles but I expect them to treat me like I like to be treated and I treat them with respect. Maybe that is not working. I should just dump that chick. Pretty nothing but headaches. I can get that from any chick.

Sorry for the sidetrack of this post. Just a bit ticked off at this point.

Hell, I would really like to call her and give her a piece of my mind but I know that wont turn out alright.

I think I will just have another beer and forgetaboutit!

Maybe have some crow for dinner seems I like the taste....YUCK!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bro I know what you are going through. I have been going through that for over eight months.  I feel for ya. I do. You will get through this. If only Insanity were here.   He would prescribe some timoxiphan (sp)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey, thanks for making me laugh.

But you misspelled that word for Insanity's favorite perscription, it is Tamoxifen and maybe he just might perscribe too Clomiphene Citrate 51mg.

I cant take anymore of the Tamoxifen at the moment as i am doing this:

Day 1. 300mg clomid +60mg nolva

Day 2-8 100mg clomid +40mg nolva

Day 9-21 40mg nolvadex

Day 22-30 20mg nolvadex

Only had 21 tabs of clomid.

Joolz, Thanks for the advice on dosages.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Keep us posted on your results. You should get some blood tests to go with the pct. That way we can see if this works or if it is just myth.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

No way, what if they come up as low as yours? I would rather not know myself.

Get all freaked out and go on some HRT for life when I might have bounced back.

I feel really good today with a few extra zits on my face but what the heck.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well I am feeling better than I have in months and months. Probably best ever since post cycle and we all know how long that has been. Over 8 months thank you very much. I do feel like the handle bars are getting bigger. Damn that really make a build look like crap. 

I am so tempted to get my tes levels checked every 2 weeks. I do feel like I am on the climb.


----------



## T-man (Sep 3, 2003)

I have never had a problem with motivation and find it really hard to stay away from the gym. Even more so as I am only training now 2-3 time per week.

I did not feel any different on cycle or off just trained as usual. Even though I am weak at the moment I still enjoy training and push my self just as hard.

I am really motivated at the moment and am looking forward to cutting and making gains for the summer.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Your a better man than I. Probably bigger too..........he he he


----------

